# Shooting practice video.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Just a little bit of excellent shooting!!! Nice run...looks like it's going to be a good match.

Todd


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting! I like that setup.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice shooting, brah. Going to be some serious competition at MWST, no doubt about that.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Mike, does this mean you are going to the MWST?

I may just have to be sure to be there. I have to be out the door Monday for some volunteer work after the tournament, at no later than 6:45, perhaps earlier. That is after the long drive home Sunday. Yuk!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Mike, does this mean you are going to the MWST?
> 
> I may just have to be sure to be there. I have to be out the door Monday for some volunteer work after the tournament, at no later than 6:45, perhaps earlier. That is after the long drive home Sunday. Yuk!!!


I'm still working on how I can get there.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good shooting, man!
You both NEED to be there!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice practice Mike!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HA! I think you purposely missed a few shots just so the competition will be off guard and not practice so hard. :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, does this mean you are going to the MWST?
> ...


Nice shooting Mike!

I'm going to drive to the MWST.... if you'd like me to go through Abilene and pick you up on the way... just say the word. I'll go up up on Friday, taking off from here at about 8 or 9 am... I should be there in about 8 hours... then you can drive some if you want.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

nice shooting. When my practice session looks like that, I'll be a little happier.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot said:
> ...


That would be AWESOME! I'm so excited! Meeting everyone will be great! Thank you so much Bill! I can definitely do some driving and pitch in for some fuel. That's an offer I can't refuse!

Tried to PM unsuccessfully.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

ROAD TRIP!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip said:
> ...


Ok, NOW it's officially the greatest gathering of talent ever! :woot:
Very nice of you, Bill!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip said:
> ...


Not a problem at all Mike... in fact a pleasure!

We'll work out the details when time is closer...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

M.J said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > That would be AWESOME! I'm so excited! Meeting everyone will be great! Thank you so much Bill! I can definitely do some driving and pitch in for some fuel. That's an offer I can't refuse!
> ...


MJ.... we really should just call it what it is.... with this level of talent, pretty much every super shooter in the country, it's really the National Championship.

With a list that includes both ECST champions, Summer National Champions, multiple Pocket Predator Champions and then of course card cutters and match lighters galore.... this really is the National Championship.

I expect to see something that's basically unheard of and hereto unseen in the World.... it's my feeling we'll need to have some sort of tiebreaker for first place after several perfects are turned in... should be very interesting to say the least!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

It should be there at least an european shooter to show americans how european shooters are made of LOL

Dam.n, I'd love to be there :banghead: , unbelievable champions meeting.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

gaboxolo said:


> It should be there at least an european shooter to show americans how european shooters are made of LOL
> 
> Dam.n, I'd love to be there :banghead: , unbelievable champions meeting.


Gaspar....that would be excellent!! If this goes over well...and people like this kind of target, it could actually grow and be a tournament destination for people around the world.

OK...now I'm worried that the targets will be good enough anic:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip said:
> ...


For a shoot off...I believe we should shoot another round (7 shots). If there is still a tie, then continue shooting full rounds until there is a winner. I can try to make some more smaller targets...like the 10 point target, that could be changed out for shoot offs (if I have time and material left), but I think shooting the original ones is the way to go. Even with the talent that will be at the tournament, eventually, nerves get to people and shots get missed.

This is just my opinion and in no way is the final decision...that should come from MJ. But I would like to hear other opinions.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I would be inclined to say that if a shootoff goes one round without a winner we should back it up to 20m.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

We should take this back to the MWST thread.

Beanflip....sorry for the hijack.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

If you guys want to do the tie breaker rounds as similar as here,,, we do exactly what GW has said. Repeat again another round and if the tie make persists, make another round with 7 targets of 10 points.

MJ has obviously the final decission, just wanted to point this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like gaspar said. All 10 pointers to settle.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

All ten pointers to settle gets my vote. If it's what Spain and other countries already use it will keep comparisons on equal ground.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Works for me, as long as we have them.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'll try....no guarantees....not done with the extra sets yet. Another 21 targets will be pushing it. Ill have to get more material.

I also have several commitments between now and then.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Back to practice. 
This mornings first round total = 114.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That's a pretty epic score, Beany Baby.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> That's a pretty epic score, Beany Baby.


Thanks Jax. I'm not happy with it, but it's practice. I'm going to keep shooting complete rounds and record my results. The mental part of shooting is where I need the most work. How's it going for you Jax?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> > That's a pretty epic score, Beany Baby.
> ...


I totally agree!
That's why I suggest shooting at the targets as they'll be at the tournament rather than other challenges, even if they're more difficult. It's good mental practice.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Scoring 114 points is a very good result Beanflip.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M.J said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Jaximus said:
> ...


It's because of you mentioning it earlier that I'm doing it now.  
One of my problems is the cross bar. I find myself shooting high a lot, unconsciously trying not to hit the cross bar. 
Also, like most of us know know, aiming for a small spot on each target. When I take those large targets for granted, the door is opened to a miss. 
Finally, I want to establish a pace to my routine that I don't waver from shot to shot.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I also tend to throw a lot of shots high due to crossbar shyness. I would say I'm averaging between 90 and 100 points, give or take. I've cheated myself out of countless 30 point rounds by completely missing a 2 point target. At this point it's pretty much all mental for me. When I can get my head in the right place I can hit very well, but that's easier said than done.

I'm really trying not to worry too much about it. My number one goal at MWST is to have fun. If I can do that and not shoot myself in the face I'm counting it as a win, haha.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Mike, you rocking them targets man( Jeez, I didn't say Todd? Um must be healing mentally!)

This event is already a classic and it didn't even start yet!!!!! You got card cutters,flame snuffers, cookie cutters,can killers,paper punchers,champions from other shoots,a World Record Holder and finally a Mom that has got the green light on for the whole thing to take place!!!! That is solid!! We love you Jodi Mom! SLINGSHOTS RULE!!!!!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You forgot cheese cutters, Gary. :rofl:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Those Too!!! :king:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> You forgot cheese cutters, Gary. :rofl:


Glad you mentioned that Jax. Now I know I'm part of the group.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The rest of today's practice rounds didn't go so great 106,108, and 107. 
I think I had to much caffeine today.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip...those are some really good scores!! In a message I received a while ago from Gaspar, he told me that the top shooters average 112 to 118. I'd say that you are right there. Remember, this is our first look at these targets...they have been shooting them for years.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Pennies! Sheesh, Chuck and I are still killing tuna fish cans/lids. Maybe next lifetime pennies! LOL The tuna fish cans do develop a nice hole in the middle but that's not counting all the misses. I think our anchor points are what need work. Draw length is OK. Chuck's SS are so powerful that his hand isn't steady as it could be trying to hold his SS on target. We're still doing aiming rather than instinctive for the moment. Instinctive, we're not good yet. Once we get aiming down pat then Chuck suggests slowly converting to instinctive shooting the way he used to do when he was a kid.

Anyway, great shooting! What is your range and SS setup if I may ask? Tks.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Susi said:


> Pennies! Sheesh, Chuck and I are still killing tuna fish cans/lids. Maybe next lifetime pennies! LOL The tuna fish cans do develop a nice hole in the middle but that's not counting all the misses. I think our anchor points are what need work. Draw length is OK. Chuck's SS are so powerful that his hand isn't steady as it could be trying to hold his SS on target. We're still doing aiming rather than instinctive for the moment. Instinctive, we're not good yet. Once we get aiming down pat then Chuck suggests slowly converting to instinctive shooting the way he used to do when he was a kid.
> 
> Anyway, great shooting! What is your range and SS setup if I may ask? Tks.


I'm shooting from 10 meters. You can read my band dimensions below my post.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Susi said:


> Pennies! Sheesh, Chuck and I are still killing tuna fish cans/lids. Maybe next lifetime pennies! LOL The tuna fish cans do develop a nice hole in the middle but that's not counting all the misses. I think our anchor points are what need work. Draw length is OK. Chuck's SS are so powerful that his hand isn't steady as it could be trying to hold his SS on target. We're still doing aiming rather than instinctive for the moment. Instinctive, we're not good yet. Once we get aiming down pat then Chuck suggests slowly converting to instinctive shooting the way he used to do when he was a kid.
> 
> Anyway, great shooting! What is your range and SS setup if I may ask? Tks.


suggest that chuck go down some on the power bands for now..use a little light band set..for being more accurate...you can allows

power up later when your hitting real well..just a suggestion from a 70 yr old coot....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice going on the shooting bean..you are right up there in the top contenders...best to you..May your ammo fly straight......OM


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

More practice.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> More practice.


There's some good shooting going on here! I love that little spinner!! You could practice your speed shooting and see if you can keep it spinning anic:.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> More practice.


Nice shooting my friend..you are a better shot than I am..but I am trying....OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is some VERY fine shooting, Bean!!!

By the way, I see you are getting close to shooting buck naked ... maybe bibs would be in order ... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This MWST is going to be one for the record books!!!!!!!!!!!! How can it not be with all of the talent, generosity, and the best group of people ever gathering in one place for pure fun competition!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes Charles I will take some pictures(-:


----------

